# Edinburgh Fringe bound



## The Niche (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello again! It's been a fair while since I've been around but I'm going toward Edinburgh shortly (approximately the 22nd). I know Edinburgh isn't great for squatting but if anyone could offer me some floor or some recommendations for living cheap, I'd really appreciate it! I'm working in the Fringe as a technician and I'm already a squatter so I'm happy to offer my diy (good) or cooking (less so) skills. I'll be in the country a couple days before I need to find somewhere so I'm happy to meet up beforehand


----------



## Kiyo Burns (Nov 22, 2017)

If you're still around Edinburgh around March I'm looking for a UK squat then, or a road dog or just a temporary drinking buddy, if you're up for any of those?


----------

